# Wasserkühlung für Radeon RX 5700 XT



## Guru4GPU (14. November 2019)

*Wasserkühlung für Radeon RX 5700 XT*

Hallo Leute

Ich will mal wieder meinen PC aufrüsten und möchte diese mal auf eine Wassergekühlte RX 5700 XT setzen.
Im Februar würde ich dann außerdem noch von meinem Intel Core i5 auf einen Ryzen 5 3600 wechseln.

Hier eine ausführliche Begründung:


Spoiler




Habe seit über einem Jahr nichts mehr an meinem PC gebastelt und es juckt mir in den Fingern 
Die Leistung meiner Grafikkarte / meines Prozessors reicht mir für aktuelle Spiele nicht mehr aus
Dank meiner Ausbildung die ich im September begonnen habe ist nun ausreichend Geld verfügbar
Ich liebe extreme Kühllösungen und wollte darum immer schon mal eine Wasserkühlung haben
GDDR6 läuft ziemlich heiß, weshalb ich dieses Mal keinen Accelero Xtreme oder Morpheus nutzen will




Ich habe mir überlegt ein Wasserkühlung-Kit (Beispiel) und einen GPU Block (Beispiel) zu kaufen, da das für mich am einfachsten ist.

Da bei dem Kit schon ein Wasserkühler für den Prozessor dabei ist, würde ich den höchstwahrscheinlich auch unter Wasser setzen.
Wie sieht es da mit der Lautstärke der Pumpe aus? Gibt es da heute noch große Unterschiede oder sind das fast alle die Gleichen?
Gibt es zwischen Alphacool und EK Water Blocks merkbare Unterschiede in der Qualität oder nehmen die sich gegenseitig nichts?
Und ich weiß, komplett lautlos bekommt man eine Wasserkühlung nicht, aber trotzdem möchte ich so wenig Lärm wie möglich.

Mein System:


CPU: Intel Core i5-4690 --> AMD Ryzen 5 3600
GPU: AMD RX 470 4GB  --> AMD RX 5700 XT
Gehäuse: Fractal Design Define R6

Wäre bereit maximal 400€ auszugeben, bekomme man in dem Preisbereich einen gescheiten Kreislauf zusammengestellt?

Gruß


----------



## Sinusspass (14. November 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für Radeon RX 5700 XT*

420er bzw. generell 140er Lüftergröße ist im R6 immer etwas schwierig, da dürfen die Ram-Riegel auch nicht zu hoch sein, sonst passts nicht.
Erstmal würde ich mich abseits von Alphacool und Ek mal umsehen, es gibt da auch andere Hersteller am Markt, nicht nur die beiden, die am meisten Werbung machen.
Generell ist das auch noch längst nichts extremes, sondern eher Einstiegsklasse. Klar kannst du das Set und den Gpublock nehmen, wie bei allen Sets üblich solltest du aber Schlauch und Kühlflüssigkeit auswechseln, die sind nichts gescheites. Über die dazugehörige Pumpe gab es auch viel negatives zu lesen.
400€ sind zwar nicht allzu toll, man bekommt aber schon was halbwegs anständiges zusammengestellt.


----------



## Guru4GPU (14. November 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für Radeon RX 5700 XT*



Sinusspass schrieb:


> 420er bzw. generell 140er Lüftergröße ist im R6 immer etwas schwierig, da dürfen die Ram-Riegel auch nicht zu hoch sein, sonst passts nicht.


Macht Sinn - wäre hier ein 360er oder 420er Slim besser?



Sinusspass schrieb:


> Erstmal würde ich mich abseits von Alphacool und Ek mal umsehen, es gibt da auch andere Hersteller am Markt, nicht nur die beiden, die am meisten Werbung machen.


 wenn ich nur wüsste wie die heißen ...



Sinusspass schrieb:


> Generell ist das auch noch längst nichts extremes, sondern eher Einstiegsklasse.


Ich meinte Extrem im Sinne von Overkill, also dass die Hardware zB. nur 20-30°C über der Raumtemperatur hat



Sinusspass schrieb:


> Klar kannst du das Set und den Gpublock nehmen, wie bei allen Sets üblich solltest du aber Schlauch und Kühlflüssigkeit auswechseln, die sind nichts gescheites. Über die dazugehörige Pumpe gab es auch viel negatives zu lesen.


Was genau ist denn an den Schläuchen und der Flüssigkeit schlecht? Was Pumpen angeht weiß ich nur dass viele D5 oder DDC Pumpen anbeten, mehr aber auch nicht 



Sinusspass schrieb:


> 400€ sind zwar nicht allzu toll, man bekommt aber schon was halbwegs anständiges zusammengestellt.



Könnte man vielleicht etwas besseres zusammen stellen wenn man den Kreislauf GPU-only macht und die Teile einzeln kauft? Habe hier noch einige Noctua und Noiseblocker rumliegen

Gruß


----------



## Sinusspass (14. November 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für Radeon RX 5700 XT*



Guru4GPU schrieb:


> Macht Sinn - wäre hier ein 360er oder 420er Slim besser?


Das Problem betrifft die 140er Lüftergröße generell, selbst ein Slimradi ist inklusive Lüfter 5,5cm hoch, so viel Platz ist oben im R6 nicht. Die sinnvollste Kombination in dem Gehäuse wären 2 360er.



Guru4GPU schrieb:


> wenn ich nur wüsste wie die heißen ...


Watercool, Aquacomputer, Anfitec (alle aus Deutschland), Bykski, Barrow und Icemancooler aus China.



Guru4GPU schrieb:


> Ich meinte Extrem im Sinne von Overkill, also dass die Hardware zB. nur 20-30°C über der Raumtemperatur hat


20°C sind bei der 5700xt auch mit sehr viel Radiatorfläche schwierig, 30°C wären im R6 möglich. Beim Prozessor wird das mit 30°C nichts, Ryzen 3000 wird durch den Boost und die Energiedichte halt warm.



Guru4GPU schrieb:


> Was genau ist denn an den Schläuchen und der Flüssigkeit schlecht? Was Pumpen angeht weiß ich nur dass viele D5 oder DDC Pumpen anbeten, mehr aber auch nicht


Die Schläuche bzw. generell Pvc-Schläuche, die von Alphacool sind da besonders schlimm, enthalten allesamt Weichmacher, sonst wäre Pvc ein ziemlich steifer Kunststoff (orange Abwasserrohre sind auch aus Pvc). Diese Weichmacher werden im Laufe der Zeit aus den Schläuchen ausgewaschen und setzen sich im ganzen Kreislauf ab. Viele Kühlflüssigkeiten, die es zu kaufen gibt, flocken zudem öfters mal aus, auch da hat sich Alphacool in der Vergangenheit nicht mit Ruhm bekleckert. Zudem lösen die in diesen Mischungen enthaltenen Alkohole die Weichmacher noch schneller aus den Schläuchen. Wenn es klarer Schlauch sein soll, wäre die sicherste Lösung Mayhems Ultra Clear, da dieser recht wenig Weichmacher enthält, dazu destilliertes Wasser als Kühlflüssigkeit. Alternativ kannst du auch Aquacomputer Dp ultra nehmen, da ist das Risiko noch verschmerzbar, auch wenn es eine Fertigmischung ist. Die sicherste Lösung wäre Epdmschlauch mit Dp ultra.
Die Anbetung von D5 und DDC geschieht auch zu recht, beide sind die besten Pumpen, die man für die Wasserkühlung kaufen kann, wobei ich persönlich die DDC bevorzuge, auch wenn diese etwas komplizierter ruhig zu stellen ist. Die VPP755 aus dem Kit passt zwar in alle Halterungen für die D5, ist leistungs- und lautstärketechnisch auch vergleichbar, aber neigt dazu, ungewollt auszufallen. Alphacool meint zwar, bei den aktuellen Revisionen würde das nicht mehr passieren, aber ich bleibe da trotzdem skeptisch, Ausfallsicherheit zu beweisen braucht Zeit. Weiterhin zu erwähnen wäre auch die Magicool DCP450, die ist ab Werk sehr leise und leistet dennoch genug, es gab allerdings in der Vergangenheit einige Probleme mit den Dichtungen. 



Guru4GPU schrieb:


> Könnte man vielleicht etwas besseres zusammen stellen wenn man den Kreislauf GPU-only macht und die Teile einzeln kauft? Habe hier noch einige Noctua und Noiseblocker rumliegen
> 
> Gruß


GPU-only spart nur einen Kühlblock, 2 Fittinge und paar cm Schlauch, thermisch macht das bei einem Ryzen 3000 eher wenig aus, im Vergleich zur 5700xt. Generell würde ich die Teile sowieso einzeln kaufen, da ich mir so von jedem Hersteller das beste/ preis-leistungs-beste Zeug raussuchen kann. Sets sind für sich genommen oft billiger als eine eigene Zusammenstellung, aber man macht eben Abstriche bei einigen Punkten.
Welche Lüfter genau wären das denn noch und wie viele? Da könnte man sich z.B. das Geld für die Lüfter schon mal sparen.


----------



## Guru4GPU (14. November 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für Radeon RX 5700 XT*

Sind zwei Noise Blocker E-Loop B12-PS und drei Noctua NF-A14 PWM 

Und was das aussehen der Schläuche angeht, mein Define R6 verschwindet sobald der PC aufgerüstet ist wieder unter meinem Tisch, ist also ein Faktor der hier unwichtig ist 

Gruß und danke für die umfangreiche Antwort


----------



## Sinusspass (14. November 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für Radeon RX 5700 XT*

Man könnte es so machen: Einen 360er in den Deckel, darauf die Eloops und noch irgendein Lüfter, am besten ein weiterer Eloop, für die Einheitlichkeit. In die Front setzt du einen 280er mit 2 der A14. Alle Radiatorlüfter lässt du aus dem Gehäuse rausblasen. Dazu setzt du hinten und unten den übrigen A14 und die beim Gehäuse mitgelieferten Lüfter alle einblasend ein, damit solltest du zumindest bei den Lüftern ganz gut wegkommen und hast mit die beste Leistung, die man aus dem Gehäuse rausholen kann. 
Über Blöcke, Pumpen, Agbs, Schläuche, Fittinge und Radiatoren lasse ich dich etwas überlegen.


----------



## Guru4GPU (18. November 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für Radeon RX 5700 XT*

*Update*

Ich denke ich werde vorerst einmal nur einen GPU Kühlkreislauf mit einem 280er Radiator aufbauen und den später mit einen 360er Rad und AM4 Kühlblock erweitern. Im Winter (15-20°C Raumtemperatur) sollte Wärme ja noch kein Problem sein im vergleich zum sommer (25-35°C Raumtemperatur) 

Würde das ungefähr so machen: *Beispiel*

Macht das Sinn?

Gruß


----------



## Sinusspass (18. November 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für Radeon RX 5700 XT*

Abgesehen von persönlichen Präferenzen bei den Herstellern (keine Sorge, du hast keinen Müll gewählt) würde ich bei einem Großteil sagen passt, lediglich den Schlauch solltest du austauschen, wenn er klar sein soll, Mayhems Ultra Clear, wenn er auch schwarz sein kann, Watercool Epdm, Ek Zmt,...
Auch wenn es im Winter kalt ist, je nach Raum hat man doch schnell eine Raumtemperatur über 20°C, optimistisch wird das Wasser wohl 15-20°C über der Raumtemperatur liegen, das zählt schon zu warm genug, um Weichmacher auszuwaschen.
Beim Radiator könntest du bei dem Preis direkt zu Hw Labs greifen, der Airflex Radical ist nicht der beste, was die Kühlleistung angeht, mehr als 2°C werden es aber nicht sein.


----------



## Guru4GPU (18. November 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für Radeon RX 5700 XT*



Sinusspass schrieb:


> Abgesehen von persönlichen Präferenzen bei den Herstellern (keine Sorge, du hast keinen Müll gewählt) würde ich bei einem Großteil sagen passt, lediglich den Schlauch solltest du austauschen, wenn er klar sein soll, Mayhems Ultra Clear, wenn er auch schwarz sein kann, Watercool Epdm, Ek Zmt,....


XD EK Water Blocks finde ich halt vom Design toll, aber wie gesagt, die Teile sind nur als Beispiel in der Liste
Das Aussehen / die Farbe des Schlauchs ist egal, habe das nur als Beispiel rein getan (an schwarze Schläche habe ich gar nicht gedacht)



Sinusspass schrieb:


> Auch wenn es im Winter kalt ist, je nach Raum hat man doch schnell eine Raumtemperatur über 20°C, optimistisch wird das Wasser wohl 15-20°C über der Raumtemperatur liegen, das zählt schon zu warm genug, um Weichmacher auszuwaschen.


Irgendwohin muss die Wärme ja schließlich ... 



Sinusspass schrieb:


> Beim Radiator könntest du bei dem Preis direkt zu Hw Labs greifen, der Airflex Radical ist nicht der beste, was die Kühlleistung angeht, mehr als 2°C werden es aber nicht sein.


Mehr Kühlleistung kann nie schaden auch wenn es mehr kostet, nehme das als Investition 
Meinst du den 280GTS oder 280GTX?


Gruß :^)


----------



## Sinusspass (18. November 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für Radeon RX 5700 XT*

Dicke Radiatoren lohnen nur bei hoher Drehzahl (1000+), da kann man auch bei Luft bleiben. Wenn du schwarzen Schlauch hast, kann dein Wasser ruhig wärmer werden, zumindest chemisch ist das kein Problem mehr, die Komponenten werden halt wärmer.


----------



## Guru4GPU (18. November 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für Radeon RX 5700 XT*



Sinusspass schrieb:


> Dicke Radiatoren lohnen nur bei hoher Drehzahl (1000+), da kann man auch bei Luft bleiben.


Wenn es leise sein soll nehme ich an? An der Kühlleistung sollte es dann ja nicht mangeln?



			
				Sinusspass;10103042Wenn du schwarzen Schlauch hast schrieb:
			
		

> So lange ich jedenfalls in die CPU / GPU Kühlerblöcke schauen kann (wegen Blasen) ist mir das genug
> 
> Wie sieht es eigentlich mit Push/Pull Konfigurationen aus? Kann man so z.B. zwei Lüfter mit 750 statt einen Lüfter mit 1000 RPM drehen lassen um die selbe Kühlleistung zu erhalten (z.B. bei +60mm Rads)?
> 
> ...


----------



## Sinusspass (18. November 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für Radeon RX 5700 XT*

Wenn es leise sein soll, wird das mit einem 280er warm. 
Push-Pull erhöht die Kühlleistung, aber denke an den Platz. 2 Lüfter und ein 60mm dicker Radiator machen 11cm, und da willst du noch ne Pumpe dran montieren, also nochmal locker 7 cm, macht 18cm Dicke. Und da soll noch ne Grafikkarte reinpassen? Eher nicht. 
Wenn du mehr Kühlleistung willst, brauchst du mehr Fläche, alles andere bringt nicht genug.


----------



## Guru4GPU (18. November 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für Radeon RX 5700 XT*



Sinusspass schrieb:


> Wenn es leise sein soll, wird das mit einem 280er warm.
> Wenn du mehr Kühlleistung willst, brauchst du mehr Fläche, alles andere bringt nicht genug.



Darum will ich ja ~2-3 Monate später noch einen 360er Radiator dazu packen


----------



## Sinusspass (18. November 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für Radeon RX 5700 XT*

Und deshalb sollltest du dir dicke Radiatoren und Push-Pull sparen.


----------

